# Lets See Your Switch Boxes/Consoles in GMs!!



## MikeRi24

Those of you who have 99-07 Silverados and Sierras, lets see some consoles you're using or have built! I need to do something about my mess of radios and switches, but not sure what. Jotto Desk makes a nice one, but I realized I can't use it because of my floor-mounted 4x4 shifter. Heres the mess that I'm working with:










In order from top to bottom, I have: 
-UHF Radio with my private channel on it
-Switchbox for my lights
-Fire/Police scanner
-CB Radio

Since this picture was taken, I have replaced the center seat there with a NBS center seat with the fold down armrest, so those cupholders arent there anymore which frees up some space. I also suppose I could get rid of the CB radio if I HAD to since I don't use it much, but if I can keep it I would like to. So lets see what you got!


----------



## chuckraduenz

mine is in a 2004 chevy 2500 silverado. only controls the lightbar so far.... i built the whole switch pannel. mounts in the roof headliner storeage spot above the rear view mirror.


----------



## jhall22guitar

chuckraduenz thats a nice setup


----------



## nrplowguy

Yeah chuckraduenz that is nice I will get a pic of mine up here in a little bit. Gotta find a spot to put another radio in there dang i need more room!!!!!!


----------



## SharpBlades

Chuck, I never thought I'd see someone with more switches than me, but you sure got a lot... 

I will try to snap a pic before I start my route tomorrow. I'll give y'all a treat and you can see my truck all clean.


----------



## chuckraduenz

thanks all for the complements. 

i wanted to make shure i had enough. but id almost like 2 more. plus i also wanted to make shure i didnt have to turn on my whole bar for 1 function. the aux switch is not hooked up yet. but im planning on useing it for the aux reverse lights and led flashers on the bed rails i need to add them here this week when its warm. so that switch will turn on the side raillights and supply ground to the led rear reverse lights so when i put my truck in reverse it will supply power to the lights and turn them on.


----------



## nrplowguy

Well here is mine and dang its cold up here 5 out side right now 
I had the plate made from stainless steel and it is a exact copy of the plastic one well all most lol. The Whelen pccs9np controller is for the Liberty bar. The switches are for all the other stuff in my sig, The lower left one if for High Idle.



This is one of my radios for Amateur radio. I have a Motorola Spectra going in but dont know where to put it......


----------



## MikeRi24

I like that overhead switch plate idea. I could prob find one of those on ebay and make it fit in my truck. T really like the Jotto Desk "top piece" that goes in the factory full-length console, and I almost feel like I made the wrong decision recently by purchasing the jumpseat with the fold down arm rest rather than getting the full console. That would have made this so much easier.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Here are a few I have done. The one of the over head console is in my 04. The one with the mastercom siren is in my dads truck. Everything was custom made.


----------



## Chandlerarms

Dont have nearly as much gear as everyone else but here is what I have. 2001 SIlverado. Snowex SP 575 controller, BOSS straight blade joy stick and a switch for the E series Hide-a-ways. I removed the tape player the truck came with. I am trying to add a custom face plate to clean it up a bit more, but that is a work in progress. Plus I have room to add more LED switches as planned.


----------



## SharpBlades

chandlerarms... I really like the look of that console.

I don't have a console for everything, but there are a couple pics of what I have mounted.

The switch box is custom made from a radio shack project box. The Switch above it is an on-off-on switch that controls my backup lights

Then I have the spreader controller, my CB radio, and its hard to see but the brake controller is right under the spreader control box. and theres another switch in there for the back up alarm.


----------



## chuckraduenz

got a picture of it actuly in the truck today.


----------



## RepoMan207

No holes drilled, I was able to use the stock strip at the bottom lip. I liked the switch panel too, it was one of the better ones that I've used.


----------



## RepoMan207

I particularly like this. I would like to see it with different toggle switches, but you get pretty limited in that size. Very nice job!

.



chuckraduenz;1405306 said:


> got a picture of it actuly in the truck today.


----------



## webbytech

work in progress


----------



## Thor78

6 switch brooking mounted in the under middle seat console & td's/alley's are wired into factory beacon switch


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

RepoMan207;1405320 said:


> I particularly like this. I would like to see it with different toggle switches, but you get pretty limited in that size. Very nice job!


What kind of switches are you thinking about?


----------



## dieselss

why does it have to gms only,,,,,,sniff sniff "stomping around" huff!!!!!!!
:crying:


----------



## MikeRi24

dieselss;1406860 said:


> why does it have to gms only,,,,,,sniff sniff "stomping around" huff!!!!!!!
> :crying:


cuz seeing ones in Fords isnt gonna help me figure out what to do with mine haha. If I had a superduty, I would already know what I was going to do because Havis-Shields makes a sweet console that fits right in the dash and is perfect for what I need. Unfortunately, they dont make one like that for a GM. go figure.....


----------



## dieselss

but thats brand racism,,and thats wrong....i'm telling!!!!!!!
:laughing:


----------



## MikeRi24

dieselss;1407471 said:


> but thats brand racism,,and thats wrong....i'm telling!!!!!!!
> :laughing:


I can do nationality racism too.....NO TOYOTAS!!! haha

Back to my original problem, heres what I came up with: got a generic console for free from a buddy, so I bought some ABS plastic (good thing it was only $2.50 a piece because I screwed a few up before I got it right) and cut out a faceplate for everything. I also decided to ditch the switch box and go with some nicer rocker switches. Everything is fused with an integrated fuse/ground block on the backside of the console. Plow controller is bolted to the side, and that will come off in the spring. Also on the other side is an external speaker that ties in the CB and UHF radio. The scanner had already been running off an external speaker that is mounted behind the seat, so I just re-used that for the scanner only. First time I've attempted a project like this, and I'm pretty happy with it so far!

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## Thor78

^^^ Wow, I like that a lot, looks 100x better. I like those switches you went with also, awesome job!


----------



## chevyman51

That looks awesome I am hoping to do something like that in my truck when I get it set up the way I want to.


----------



## dieselss

that looks sooooo much better!!!!! nice and clean
where did you get the plastic??


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Nice job. Nice and simple and to the point.


----------



## MikeRi24

Thor78;1414233 said:


> ^^^ Wow, I like that a lot, looks 100x better. I like those switches you went with also, awesome job!


Thanks!



chevyman51;1414396 said:


> That looks awesome I am hoping to do something like that in my truck when I get it set up the way I want to.


Yeah I think I got it to the point where I'm not going to add anything else so it shouldnt change now.



dieselss;1414405 said:


> that looks sooooo much better!!!!! nice and clean
> where did you get the plastic??


Local mom-and-pop type outfit. It was really cheap too I had them cut the outside dimensions and then I cut the holes on the inside. It was like $2.50 a piece or something. I got a bunch in case I screwed up or wanted to make something else.



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1414894 said:


> Nice job. Nice and simple and to the point.


Thanks!


----------



## kitn1mcc

my truck mind the mess









this is a buddies 2002 3500 dump we did this summer this box controls the sander and lights










his 94 blazer


----------



## MikeRi24

kitn1mcc;1418663 said:


> my truck mind the mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a buddies 2002 3500 dump we did this summer this box controls the sander and lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his 94 blazer


looks like you have a similar setup that I went with. You have a lot more stuff though lol


----------



## snowking11

Here is my whelen switchbox I installed that runs my back up lights, front strobes, rear strobes, and beacon.


----------

